# Trianaei season



## dodidoki (Mar 18, 2021)

Two types, s/a and moorenea


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice Mooreana.

The petals are holding straight up, a nice feature. Usually they flop backwards as they are heavy.

Is it because it just opened?


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice Mooreana.
> 
> The petals are holding straight up, a nice feature. Usually they flop backwards as they are heavy.
> 
> Is it because it just opened?


Thanks.Yes, it opened two days ago.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 18, 2021)

Lovely!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Thanks.Yes, it opened two days ago.


Ah ok, it’s still expanding.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2021)

gotta get one of them..............


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 20, 2021)

Leslie, final shot.Flower is fairly big.


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2021)

beautifully huge!! can you post the fragrance!!!


----------



## terryros (Mar 20, 2021)

Just a little naming question. I know that Cattleya trianae 'Mooreana' was a specific cultivar awarded an AM by AOS in 1987. I think the term mooreana then sort of morphed into a descriptor and when you are both using it you are not implying that dodidoki's plant is from that original plant? I have a cross of trianae 'Cashen's' x self that has a heavy flamea pattern with a background color that is darker lavender than what dodidoki is showing. I haven't thought that calling this a mooreana type was as accurate as using the descriptor flamea?


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 20, 2021)

terryros said:


> Just a little naming question. I know that Cattleya trianae 'Mooreana' was a specific cultivar awarded an AM by AOS in 1987. I think the term mooreana then sort of morphed into a descriptor and when you are both using it you are not implying that dodidoki's plant is from that original plant? I have a cross of trianae 'Cashen's' x self that has a heavy flamea pattern with a background color that is darker lavender than what dodidoki is showing. I haven't thought that calling this a mooreana type was as accurate as using the descriptor flamea?


Yes, you have right, using this name would be correct only if it is mericlone or division of the original plant.Right name would be flamea but this colour form spreaded with this name over the world, and I bought this one with this tag, too.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 20, 2021)

Beautiful! Mine is at least three years from flowering. Something to look forward to,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 20, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Leslie, final shot.Flower is fairly big.


Yes now it looks like the real Mooreana, like mine. I have an original piece. I'll find the pics to post.

Mooreana is only used to designate the original plant, whereas flamea is used to describe flowers with big flares from any other breeding. 

So Istvan, this is not an original piece or mericlone of the said plant?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh I found my ‘Mooreana’ AM/AOS original division pic:


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank for pic Leslie, yours is very nice, far more better quality than mine.Mine is said to be, originated from Elsner Orchids.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 21, 2021)

Dodioki,
mine is also from Regina Elsner. I’m guessing that both ours not the original!
David


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 21, 2021)

Leslie, where fid you get yours from?


----------



## terryros (Mar 21, 2021)

This my flamea, which is a plant from a selfing of 'Cashen's'. Not many from the cross were flamea. Cashen's has a little fit at the lateral petals but not as extensive as this one, so the genes rearrange a bit to augment the flamea.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 21, 2021)

Stunning!
David


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 21, 2021)

Wonderful!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2021)

All of them very nice


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 21, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Leslie, where fid you get yours from?


I got this from Canaima Orchids.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 21, 2021)

terryros said:


> This my flamea, which is a plant from a selfing of 'Cashen's'. Not many from the cross were flamea. Cashen's has a little fit at the lateral petals but not as extensive as this one, so the genes rearrange a bit to augment the flamea.View attachment 26415


Good stance and color. Very nice flamea part too, more so than parent. 

It didn’t inherit the overlapping sepal-petals from ‘Cashen’s’ though. Perhaps another flowering.


----------

